# Meaning of the OBS Logo?



## jonnytribble (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi!
While bored to tears in a history of world music college class, something caught my attention...

It appears to be the logo of OBS on these Japanese taiko drums!








						Kodo - "O-Daiko" - HD (japanese drummers - Taiko - tambours géants Japon)
					

Kodō (鼓童) ( http://www.agoravox.tv/culture-loisirs/culture/article/kodo-un-battement-de-coeur-29699 « Kodo, un battement de coeur japonais rythmé par le taik...




					www.youtube.com
				




Or maybe I'm just going insane...

Any thoughts?
Maybe since these taiko drums are for "broadcasting" messages?
Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## WizardCM (Sep 23, 2021)

There's no special meaning behind the logo on the OBS side, it's just an icon Jim liked so he used it. For the origins of the symbol itself, you'll want to read  Tomoe - Wikipedia


----------

